# 2014 Victorian Herpetological Society Show - Royal Melbourne Showgrounds - Feb 22nd.



## reptalica (Feb 10, 2014)

Who's going??? Who's not????? I'll be there with bells on......plan to get there at opening unlike last year and missed out on all the good stuff. A year older into the hobby now and a year more experienced so should be able to embrace the experience that much more and hoping to catch up with a few of the forum members. 


It has probably been discussed in previous years but obviously some of us don't know each other by sight......I was thinking of wearing a small name tag with my nick as a form of identification as I had planned to meet up with a few people anyways.



It is in a different section of the showgrounds this year which will suit both the show goer and the displayer/breeder/seller.


Over to u peeps. R u going there to buy or just for a look???


Thoughts.......



VHS » 2014 VHS Expo


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 10, 2014)

And who is selling what.


----------



## Planky (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll be there really early


----------



## turtle (Feb 10, 2014)

We have a private breeder stall so please come say hi. Ive seen the layout and its going to be huge. Hopefully it will be the biggest one yet.

Some species I'll have include :- High quality B&G Jungles, Coastals, Reduced patterened Cape Yorks, A few breeding pairs of Blonde Spotteds and much more.

Tell your friends, it's going to be an awesome day. 

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 10, 2014)

We are offering people some bulk buys for pickup on the day. If you are interested in any product feel free to shoot us through an email and we can give you a special bulk buy price for any product/s


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm going 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bdav70 (Feb 10, 2014)

I can't make it this year :evil: my friends organized a great little houseboat trip to relax and unwind for a few days, and of course after saying yes, I flip through my planner and see VHS expo on that day. I guess the upshot is that i'm saving a fair bit of money on impulse buys and cool new bits and bobs for the enclosure


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 10, 2014)

Some one there better be selling some monitors, will be there nice and early just in case there is some nice stuff floating around...


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 10, 2014)

Wish I has the money for some new gex, might pick up some inverts if I'm lucky. Hopefully im off the sport roster so I can be at the opening


----------



## reptalica (Feb 10, 2014)

NickGeee said:


> Wish I has the money for some new gex, might pick up some inverts if I'm lucky. Hopefully im off the sport roster so I can be at the opening



Go and see John Mcgrath and Wendy Scott and her hubby >>>>>>>>> quality quality qualityyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 10, 2014)

reptalica said:


> Go and see John Mcgrath and Wendy Scott and her hubby >>>>>>>>> quality quality qualityyyyyyyyyy.



Ah Wendy Scott! Was after her details for agggessss


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 10, 2014)

We're coming over from Adelaide. Never been before, and we don't have anything like that here.
Will look out for you, Reptalica.


----------



## James_Scott (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll be there, but no stand again due to issues with shipping from the states due to the poor weather conditions. I will be on the search for golden tails and small skink species though. Anybody with black rock skinks for sale drop me a line.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 10, 2014)

Ill be there, will be getting a few new additions! :')


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll be there!!


Look for the face!


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 10, 2014)

hopefully ill be there cant wait ive never been to a expo first time got most of the family going hopefully my stepdad will get over his fear of snakes and let me get one


----------



## bdav70 (Feb 10, 2014)

reptalica said:


> Go and see John Mcgrath and Wendy Scott and her hubby >>>>>>>>> quality quality qualityyyyyyyyyy.



I'm getting a wheatie off them, big raps from a friend of mine got me in touch with them


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll be there to annoy people or they can annoy me! You guessed it my T-shirt will read GETAREALDOG or for those who can't read the bloke with the long DREADLOCKS.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm hoping to get along to it. I do have quite a bit to do and fly back to Cairns early the morning after the expo.


----------



## redline (Feb 11, 2014)

Can't wait for it  hope it's better then the last one


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 11, 2014)

So far we have to look out for Reptalica with his name badge,a girl with blue hair, a guy with dreadlocks and a t-shirt "Getarealdog", and Damiieen (thanks for the photo id mate).
Don't worry, we'll try!


----------



## RedFox (Feb 11, 2014)

I might have to make something with a red fox on it, if I end up making it along. 

Looking forward to seeing some SWCP's, one of the few pythons I haven't seen in the flesh.


----------



## PhilZ (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll be there, hope to met some of ya!


----------



## stimigex (Feb 14, 2014)

We will be there behind a stall with a few crawlies and wrigglers


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 14, 2014)

reptalica said:


> Go and see John Mcgrath and Wendy Scott and her hubby >>>>>>>>> quality quality qualityyyyyyyyyy.



Wendy and Craig have been selling off their gecko stock as they are getting out of them. She only has a few Amyae and thick tails left.

I will be heading there early, I have some gexs available at the moment.
PM for details.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 15, 2014)

Pilbarensis said:


> Some one there better be selling some monitors, will be there nice and early just in case there is some nice stuff floating around...



Believe uncle Roy Pails will have Lacey's, Mertens, Storrs & Ridgetails.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 15, 2014)

Nah mate, I mean the really nice stuff... But chances of anything being there are slim to nil really.


----------



## eipper (Feb 15, 2014)

you long dreadlocks.....no way Nigel.....mate I reckon they would be older than about half the aps users.


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 15, 2014)

He has had them since he was a baby.


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 15, 2014)

I've just brought some more heat cord and a tub etc 'just in case I see something' ! Gotta be ready for a new family member!


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll be around... gotta pick up a new hook


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll be there, hopefully bright and early. Unfortunately Nathan still doesn't have a job, so no impulse (or long awaited) purchases for me this year. I have a slight feeling the bank wouldn't appreciate "I bought a lacie instead of paying my mortgage". 
I was hoping to bag me a little lacie, but there's always next year!


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 16, 2014)

eipper said:


> you long dreadlocks.....no way Nigel.....mate I reckon they would be older than about half the aps users.



You think it's time I grew up? Long haired lout! Need to keep them longer than my scrubby ha ha.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 16, 2014)

getarealdog said:


> You think it's time I grew up? Long haired lout! Need to keep them longer than my scrubby ha ha.



NEVER grow up [MENTION=15646]getarealdog[/MENTION]  I'm not its no fun 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## eipper (Feb 16, 2014)

Nothing about growing up mate, I just find it amusing you have a hair cut that is older than a fair percentage of the kiddies here. I mean I remember you I think from the days of the VHS before vaah started at the pharmacy college...... that would be early to mid 90's.
Growing older is a given - growing up is optional

cheers


----------



## reptalica (Feb 20, 2014)

If anyone is looking for me (probably not :cry: ) I'll be wearing this......a little badge I made up in a few mins at work.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 21, 2014)

Now that I've packed my bag, I'll be wearing a southern cross tee shirt, and have a beard.


----------



## turtle (Feb 21, 2014)

We've just finished set up and I can tell you that this years expo is going to be huge. 
Cant wait..

Cheers, Dan


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 21, 2014)

Our plane's just landed
We can't wait either feel like kids in a lolly shop

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll be looking for a high yellow adult female jungle!


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll be the stupid looking youth swinging around a fancy camera with a packets of feeders under one arm and a breeding pair of something I brought on the spur of the moment in the other!


----------



## RedFox (Feb 21, 2014)

I probably won't make it (again) this year. It is the only chance I have to catch up with a friend while I'm down here. Maybe one year I will actually make it to an expo.


----------



## cmclean (Feb 22, 2014)

The expo doors will be open soon. 
There will be some knob tail geckos there at Neil Sonnemann's breeders table that are priced to sell. They will sell quick, so be on the lookout.


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 22, 2014)

Just picked myself up a pair of milli and tonnes of sticks


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2014)

Great to meet up with a couple of forum members and put faces to the names. Thanks for the warm welcome! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 22, 2014)

If anyone has any photos of the expo please share!


----------



## richardsc (Feb 22, 2014)

X2

Post some pics for us that missed out on going


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 22, 2014)

Due to licence troubles i was limited to what i could get, 
but still ended up bringing home a pair of adult New England Cunninghams, and a nice Kimberley Bluetongue


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't mention licence troubles. I have to ask what was the point of the Vic permit unit being there if they weren't doing permits? We organized our import permit beforehand but apparently it was too hard for them to bring export permit forms.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 22, 2014)

pinefamily said:


> Don't mention licence troubles. I have to ask what was the point of the Vic permit unit being there if they weren't doing permits? We organized our import permit beforehand but apparently it was too hard for them to bring export permit forms.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


well thats just a bit stupid!, you'd think they would have forms for every licence and/or permit! :/



i was hoping to pick up a coal black Bluey, but i only saw one and it was already sold! bit of a let down, but oh well it was still a good day!


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 22, 2014)

Please tell me it was a terrible day! Just to make me feel better about missing it ! Lol


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 23, 2014)

Actually didn't find it all that great compared to previous years. Still was a few good looking animals but got quite turned off at one stage seeing a young jag with obvious neuro issues


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought a Thick-Tail Gecko with a regenerated tail did anyone see that baby tiger quoll black snake had it was so cute.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 23, 2014)

MissScarlett said:


> Please tell me it was a terrible day! Just to make me feel better about missing it ! Lol



Was not great.


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 23, 2014)

It didn't really have much variety, I remember being pairs of Southern or eastern spiny taild gex for 200,last year. everything was so overpriced and not many people were was selling female knobbies. But I still enjoyed it.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 23, 2014)

Not everything was overpriced. We picked up a pair of black and yellow jungle hatchies for a good price. And a couple of books cheaper because we bought two.
Just a bugger about the lack of export permits.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 23, 2014)

Definitely not as much variety as previous years, and the new venue did feel a bit cramped!
still was worth the drive tho!


----------



## turtle (Feb 23, 2014)

Was an awesome day. There were heaps of bargains but you had to have a keen eye. I saw a jelly bean Levis for half the cost.Did anyone see how big that Olive was?


Dan


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 23, 2014)

turtle said:


> Was an awesome day. There were heaps of bargains but you had to have a keen eye. I saw a jelly bean Levis for half the cost.Did anyone see how big that Olive was?
> 
> 
> Dan



the big fat one? that was almost black? that thing was huuugggge!


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 23, 2014)

Had a great day... caught up with some mates. Got what I needed, even got the book I was after signed by one of the authors.


----------



## Levold (Feb 23, 2014)

It wasn't as good as last year, in my opinion. One disappointment was that i drove there to buy frozen rats like rhe past 3 years, but the lack of frozen rodent sellers this year, and the limit of 10 per customer they had was a downer. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Owzi (Feb 23, 2014)

Ah here we go again hey, another expo thread filled with individuals negative tid bits about the day. It's human nature I suppose, focus on the negatives. Just watch the news. Comes back to our basic built in emotions I guess, many more negative emotions (fear, sadness, anger) than positive (happiness)? I guess if your building the day up & looking forward to it for a year, how will it ever reach expectations?
100's of people working stalls, dozens & dozens of displays, 100s of animals, 100s of products & contacts to be made- but bugger it I saw 1 skew-whiff animal that ruined the efforts of everyone!! ???
I've said it before & I'll say it again, how about focusing on the positive for the greater good & not just having a selfish attitude towards your experience? More positive talk (with constructive feedback) can only encourage growth- more people will come & display, more sponsors, more people through the door, etc.

My personal opinion was that it was a success. I preferred the new hall & would encourage the organizers to go with it again. Great to see a few interstate breeders. The stage set up was much better & great to see a time table of the talks throughout the day. All in all, great work by the VHS & the many helpers of this event


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 23, 2014)

Unless you get on the committee and have a go at helping to organise an event like this, you can take your negative opinions and put them where the sun doesn't ever get to see. Nothing makes me madder than when people wont get involved but sit back and take potshots at the organisers. Just be happy you have an expo to go to.


----------



## wokka (Feb 23, 2014)

Levold said:


> It wasn't as good as last year, in my opinion. One disappointment was that i drove there to buy frozen rats like rhe past 3 years, but the lack of frozen rodent sellers this year, and the limit of 10 per customer they had was a downer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Unfortunately a lot of Rodent breeder have been knocked out by the heat so there is too much demand for the limited stock. It is unlikely that rodent breeders will cart tonnes of stock to the expo when they can sit at home and sell it hand over fist. We only go to expo to get the word out that there is online sales available with delivery to your door. Its amazing how many customers expect us to cart them to the expo so they dont have to spend all that time ordering on the net! We are receiving a lot more orders from Victoria for delivery to their door, as people realise a few minutes on the net organising reliable delivery,is easier than making numerous trips to get hold of unreliable supplies from all over the place.


----------



## Owzi (Feb 23, 2014)

Nowhere- constructive criticism is a good thing & does help, I haven't seen any here yet.
Burnerism- it's people with an attitude like yours that holds this great hobby back. It's why Gavin & Greg's plan of a national herp body to represent us all hasn't got off the ground.
Look, my apologies for using your comment as an example, but I've seen this year after year- little almost irrelevant swipes wear down the 'doers' of this hobby & push them away. We need to pump these people up!


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Feb 23, 2014)

i reckon it was a great day there were heaps of different species lots of lacies and i got my first monitor a little baby ridge tailed. but i reckon there were a bit too many snakes that just my opinion.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 23, 2014)

Expos are about getting the hobby out there... not so much for people already in the hobby. From what I saw on the day with the number of "walk-ins" and the number of families with children there, then it was a great success and hopefully the same happens again next year. 

Saw a few young-uns walking out with full set ups... a couple of blokes carrying large enclosures. Great for the hobby.
If the general public looked chuffed with it, who cares what reptile people think - they're never happy anyway.

Reptile people criticise expos - general public and the organisers are just happy they can make it happen.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought it was a great expo, this new hall is a lot better than last year and the expo this year was a lot better compared to last year. I did not find one of the animal's I was after (adult female jungle) there was a couple but apparently they weren't for sale :/ 

I walked out with a pair of levis, a pair of hypo thickies and a male rough scale python. I really enjoyed it this year and am looking forward to next year.


----------



## spud_meister (Feb 23, 2014)

It was my first reptile expo and I thought it was great, unfortunately I'm too poor to buy anything, but I saw lots that I wanted. :lol:


----------



## Levold (Feb 23, 2014)

wokka said:


> Unfortunately a lot of Rodent breeder have been knocked out by the heat so there is too much demand for the limited stock. It is unlikely that rodent breeders will cart tonnes of stock to the expo when they can sit at home and sell it hand over fist. We only go to expo to get the word out that there is online sales available with delivery to your door. Its amazing how many customers expect us to cart them to the expo so they dont have to spend all that time ordering on the net! We are receiving a lot more orders from Victoria for delivery to their door, as people realise a few minutes on the net organising reliable delivery,is easier than making numerous trips to get hold of unreliable supplies from all over the place.



I dont mind ordering online or even traveling to pick up an order, but from previous experiences living where I am. Most couriers do not deliver to my door in a timely manner. They deliver it to a depot 90 minutes away, which then transfers it to another company that delivers it, or it goes to Australia Post and gets delivered the next day and sits at the post office until they decide to phone up. Its Okay for hardware things, BUT for frozen goods it is no good.


----------



## wokka (Feb 23, 2014)

Levold said:


> I dont mind ordering online or even traveling to pick up an order, but from previous experiences living where I am. Most couriers do not deliver to my door in a timely manner. They deliver it to a depot 90 minutes away, which then transfers it to another company that delivers it, or it goes to Australia Post and gets delivered the next day and sits at the post office until they decide to phone up. Its Okay for hardware things, BUT for frozen goods it is no good.


Maybe you would be best to get it delivered to a friend who is not so far off the beaten track.


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 23, 2014)

I didn't go because I was still getting over being sick [ food poisoning ] , but on the upside I saved some money that I would have spent there lol.


----------



## stimigex (Feb 23, 2014)

As stall holders we had a great all be long day (3am start) We sold quite a lot of critters and spoke to a lot of people some of which were after their first critter.
Congrats to the VHS for going to the effort in organizing the expo for ALL of us whom attended, both sellers and visitors alike for without this organization we would still have nothing in our state that promotes our hobby to all.


----------



## James_Scott (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been to the past 4 expo's in Vic and found this to be the very best yet. Loved the variety of snakes and lizards on display and all of the products. Great to see some inverts out there to. I'm sure to have a stand next year. Great job to the promoters and organizers! Well done guys.


----------



## Whealy (Feb 23, 2014)

So any pics yet ? Lol


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 23, 2014)

It was a fantastic day, couldnt fault it!! Met a few people in person that I've met on here, got a new coastal and patted a crocodile  just patting the croc made it worth the drive  even got hubby looking forward to next year!! That's quite the achievement !!


----------



## canidaevulpes (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 23, 2014)

turtle said:


> We have a private breeder stall so please come say hi. Ive seen the layout and its going to be huge. Hopefully it will be the biggest one yet.
> 
> Some species I'll have include :- High quality B&G Jungles, Coastals, Reduced patterened Cape Yorks, A few breeding pairs of Blonde Spotteds and much more.
> 
> ...


What stall did you have Dan?


----------



## turtle (Feb 23, 2014)

The one on the corner with my girlfriend at the front with an awesome Murry Darling around her neck. Up from the bus. Was a great day and was great to meet a few people from here. 
I wish we had more of these. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 23, 2014)

OmGOSH [MENTION=3008]turtle[/MENTION] did you sell her? If you didn't pm me please? I want her!!


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 23, 2014)

Pics are just a tad big


----------



## turtle (Feb 23, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> OmGOSH @turtle did you sell her? If you didn't pm me please? I want her!!



Sorry Tahnia, actually sold him at the very end. I think everyone thought he was a display animal. I was really proud of him for tolerating so many people that wanted to hold him and take photos. Hehe


----------



## PetPac (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who came over to the ExoTerra / ZooMed booth - lots of friendly faces and comments kept us super busyView attachment 306068
all day. There were 4500 people who visited so in my mind a great success. We prefer the new venue, a much nicer feel without the huge glass windows...


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 23, 2014)

Bah!!!! [MENTION=3008]turtle[/MENTION]  I knew I should've coughed up!!!


----------



## Channaz (Feb 24, 2014)

A great expo... I thought it filled the hall nicely and the stage area and sound were much better than in the previous venue.

Lots of things to see and, like others have already said, it's something really aimed at people who are thinking of getting into reptiles or in the early stages of reptile mania. The looks on some of the kids' faces sitting at the shows were, to me, the true measure of the success of the day. I am sure a lot of young people left with a new interest in scaley things, and many of them will hold onto that for good.


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 24, 2014)

I thought it was a terrible day, I didn't see any reptiles for sale at all.

Admittedly, I wasn't there, unfortunately a job interview/psych test day won out over the expo, so the lack of reptiles isn't really surprising. Luckily I'd already taken the day off work for the expo, so was able to make the job interview, but couldn't do both as the job was in Sale, and the testing went for about 6 hours. If I don't get the job I'll be really mad about missing the expo.
I'm very disappointed to hear about the number of Lacies for sale, I wanted one of those 
I couldn't afford one anyway, so it's not so bad I guess.
There's always next year!


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 24, 2014)

[MENTION=3008]turtle[/MENTION] we're not happy either. We were talking to your girlfriend about the MD and what fantastic markings he has. Would've bought him on the spot if we'd known (sorry Tahnia lol)


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 24, 2014)

Antaresialover said:


> did anyone see that baby tiger quoll black snake had it was so cute.



Did you get a pat of him? We weren't going to bring him to the expo but I had used him for a job the night before and we wanted to give him some loving for the day. He actually loves to be in our arms. He is the most relaxed when we hold him and he goes straight to sleep after a few nibbles of our hand. 

I wish I couldve seen more of the expo but we had a show elsewhere so we split up our team between the two. I only got to see some of the morning when I dropped off the quoll.


----------



## richardsc (Feb 24, 2014)

Pics or it didnt happen

Theres just no pleasing everyone,my hats off to vhs and the folk whom get these expos going,wernt for these folk there wouldnt be an expo to sook about


If what your after isnt there,get it elsewhere

Any large gathering of likeminded folk is only a good thing

Promotes the hobby


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 24, 2014)

Wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 24, 2014)

All of us at Amazing Amazon had a fantastic day!


----------



## cmclean (Feb 24, 2014)

The expo was a great success, and thanks to the VHS for organising the event each year.
I met up with some old herpers and sold out of geckos, well worth coming each year.
See you all again next expo. Some photos of the day and a couple images of the geckos sold by us, including a Black Line N.levis.
View attachment 306085
View attachment 306086
View attachment 306087


View attachment 306088
View attachment 306089
View attachment 306090

View attachment 306090
View attachment 306091


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 25, 2014)

thesilverbeast said:


> Did you get a pat of him? We weren't going to bring him to the expo but I had used him for a job the night before and we wanted to give him some loving for the day. He actually loves to be in our arms. He is the most relaxed when we hold him and he goes straight to sleep after a few nibbles of our hand.
> 
> I wish I couldve seen more of the expo but we had a show elsewhere so we split up our team between the two. I only got to see some of the morning when I dropped off the quoll.


 Yes he we got to he was so cute and he licked his face, so adorable.


----------



## turtle (Feb 25, 2014)

cmclean said:


> The expo was a great success, and thanks to the VHS for organising the event each year.
> I met up with some old herpers and sold out of geckos, well worth coming each year.
> See you all again next expo. Some photos of the day and a couple images of the geckos sold by us, including a Black Line N.levis.
> View attachment 306085
> ...



Could you resend images as I dont think they worked.

Dan


----------



## NicG (Feb 28, 2014)

Personally, I thought the Expo was everything it could and should be. It was really well run and there was quite a variety of stuff there for sale and on display. What more could you want for your $10?

Those prone to negative comments - and clearly they want everyone to know it - really need to reconsider their expectations. Did they seriously think that breeders have been surreptitiously stockpiling all their best animals throughout the year, just so they could sell them at the Expo for two-thirds of their market value?!

Get a grip on reality, haters!


----------

